# Eye and Dental Recommendations for Vigan



## gbb55434 (Feb 2, 2019)

My wife and I will be visiting the Philippines in October and will be staying near Vigan, Ilocos Sur. Would anyone from that area of Ilocos Sur have recommendations for a dentist and optometrist? We can also go to Laoag...

Thank you in advance!!!


----------

